#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Farming & Gardening In Thailand >  >  How many rai do you or you, your partner or the both of you have?

## Rattanaburi

How many rai of land do you, your partner, or the both of you have in Thailand? Do you own it or do you rent it? Who is using the land? Do your relatives farm it?

----------


## Norton

50 rai.  Owned.  Mostly rice and some tobacco.  Family farms it all.

----------


## Rattanaburi

thanks Norton. Strangely, I got the poll part up after you posted? 

Everything is in my wife's name. She's got about 10 rai or less I guess. My brother-in-law grows rice on it. Our families both eat the rice and we let my wife's family sell the rest to take care of their kids etc. 

I guess her family had more land when she was a kid but her father lost it to drinking or something like that. I hope to get her back to 25 rai in the future. Land out where we are goes for 40-50 k a rai. Seems expensive to me but I haven't looked into much. Every so often we buy a small piece usually when someone comes looking to sell it.

----------


## Blake7

^ this post kind of assumes that all of us are married to thais and would be foolish enough to buy land in their name.

----------


## dirtydog

^This post foolishly assumes that you being married to a Thai gives some relevence to owning land in Thailand.

----------


## Happyman

^ how very true :rofl:

----------


## davethailand

Wife has about 4 rai in Ban Chang.
Thats it. :Smile:

----------


## Norton

> this post kind of assumes that all of us are married to thais and would be foolish enough to buy land in their name.


Wrong about the foolish enough to buy the land.  50 rai was owned by the family long before I came on the scene.

This post also assumes no one would bother commenting unless their Thai wife owns land.

----------


## Texpat

My wife owns only the land our house is on, about 2.5 rai. It's the size and shape of a football field and more than enough for me to take care of with more than 125 trees (mostly lam yai)

Land is a funny thing. You might think 45K/rai is expensive, but put that rai near city water or main electric, and it will double. Put it within 25K of a Ampur and it will double again. Near a Muang (pick one) and it pushes a million. 

We're about a km from the Mekong River and the fields here are generally wet 8 months a year. They pump water from the river. We're right on the edge of pumping profitability and generally see green on one side of the highway and brown on the other. That's another obvious spike in price.

I don't want any more land unless I can buy it adjacent to, or very close to our current plot. I come from a long line of non-farming stock and don't intend to start now.

----------


## Rattanaburi

Well, you know what I mean.

----------


## Gerbil

Last time I asked it was around 700 in about 100 different plots around the country. Buying and selling is all she does  :Smile:

----------


## Norton

> It's the size and shape of a football field and more than enough for me to take care of with more than 125 trees (mostly lam yai)


Didn't know that Tex.  Must keep you busy.  When do the lam yai trees produce?

----------


## buriramboy

36 rai in my 4 year old daughters name, about 30kms outside Buriram, land used to be a paddy field but converted it to rubber trees over 2 years ago.

----------


## Bluecat

> ^ this post kind of assumes that all of us are married to thais and would be foolish enough to buy land in their name.


Indeed.
I did.
And so did I for my wife in Europe.
And maybe I'm wrong, but I still think that my investment is safer here.
Or, anyway, it is sure far cheaper... :Smile:

----------


## Norton

> Land out where we are goes for 40-50 k a rai. Seems expensive to me but I haven't looked into much.


Where are you located?

----------


## Texpat

> When do the lam yai trees produce?


Like I said, "I ain't no farmer." But last year it was mostly July/Aug.

----------


## Norton

> Like I said, "I ain't no farmer." But last year it was mostly July/Aug.


Think they make pretty good moonshine from that stuff so maybe you will be more inspired. :Wink:

----------


## Tao

Wife has about 23 rai.  I've got feck all  :Smile:

----------


## benlovesnuk

Land size is a funny thing, all i ever see are incredible sizes of land for sale, we're talking about 50-100 rai being sold at astonishing amounts most that reach into multi millions of pounds, all strangely where Thai people might think that farang might want to put a resort or high rise. Apart from this there are reasonable big plots upto 7-8 rai of good land with growth of tree's maybe teak, and fruit etc that can cost a mere 250k a rai, so it seems to be a bag of all sorts! I have 0 rai, next year is the big one........that's what Kevin told me....!

----------


## blackgang

Wife and her family own land all over this area,3 girls and a boy, 2 school teachers and a boy and girl farmers, and the land goes from Nongua to other side of Khao Kho,, I built my house in Nongua, but wish I had built it up on top of a hill this side of Khao Kho, cooler and better air and a good well up there, wife got 8 Rai in teak close to the house here and they do farm some at Khao Kho and some is share cropped out.. :Smile:

----------


## Rattanaburi

Quote:
Originally Posted by *Rattanaburi* 
_Land out where we are goes for 40-50 k a rai. Seems expensive to me but I haven't looked into much._

Where are you located?

Rattanaburi, Surin. When it's not the rainy season, a lot of Esarn seems to turn into a desert. The land I mentioned isn't right next to the road. The stuff near the road goes for much more.

----------


## Wallalai

this post kind of assumes that all of us are married to thais and my wife bought the land and the house in her name and with her money  :Smile: . I gave her a couple of thousand bahts for the aquarium though.  :Smile:  ooops and the fish inside.

As I've read many time on thai forums, only invest the amount  you can afford to lose. 5555555

----------


## Sir Burr

Depends where you're at. No land less than 1 million a rai anymore on Phuket.
In the south of the island, average price is 5 million a rai.

Wife owns the land and house, but, I have a thirty year lease in my name.

----------


## RandomChances

About 75 rai, all in the wife's  name......I've never bought any either.

----------


## dirtydog

> As I've read many time on thai forums, only invest the amount you can afford to lose. 5555555


Did you apply that in Jonny foreigner land when you let a bird move in with you and become your common law wife?

----------


## Wallalai

^ I don't know about others in this forum, but I met my missus in Switzerland and she was already able to live a comfortable life without me. We married after 3 years and only moved in Thailand 4 years ago when she decided to buy something here.

At least I know she's not with me for the house or land as it belongs to her and paid with her money. Sounds strange but can happen. And it works, 10 years more already. 

Oh, and in Switzerland I don't own anything, we rent an appartment.  If we bought a house we'll not be here to enjoy the thai climate, rather in debt eating antidepressor medics.

----------


## EmperorTud

No have and no want.

No idea how much land the Thai g/f has and not interested either. She has a house on it but it's more like a shack out in the middle of nowhere.

I'm quite happy renting and currently live in a pleasant three bed, four bathroom house with garden in NE Bangkok.

Still have properties in Scotland though.

----------


## Dalton

About 90 rai, all in company name, except for one house there stand in the missus name.

----------


## TizMe

I have none, but the Mrs has six 7 blocks of varying sizes dotted around Thailand. 3 in Jomtien, 2 in Ayuttaya, 1 in Lamphun and another in Phichet.

----------


## minime

My wife has some land, the father in law is trying to grow some palm. The rats keep eating it. I have no idea how much land but one day she may have some oil to sell. 

She also wants to buy the land behind her Mums house so WE can bluild a house for when we go and visit. So buy some land, build a house and stay in said house for maybe 14 nights in a year. Thai Logic???

----------


## Norton

> So buy some land, build a house and stay in said house for maybe 14 nights in a year. Thai Logic???


Hey great investment.  Figure the house will have paid for itself in about 40 years.

----------


## slimboyfat

I've got 20 acres and you got 43
Now I've got a brand new combine harvester and I'll give you the key.

----------


## ch1ldofthemoon

My gf has 7 rai in Lampang and we`re going to buy half rai in december,near hang dong. We plan to build a house there. It will all be in her name. I will be paying for the half rai (about 50k),but I can afford to lose that amount.....

----------


## stroller

> this post kind of assumes that all of us are married to thais and would be foolish enough to buy land in their name





> this post kind of assumes that all of us are married to thais


Can't you guys understand a simple question in plain English?  :Sad: 

Anyway, we, my partner and myself, are real small-timers, maybe 2 rai max, some hers, some titles locked in my safe. 
Yields enough rice for us and the animals and some surplus, plus a second harvest of onions and garlic it is this year.

----------


## sunsetter

not married yet, but the missus has about 11 of rice and another 7 other dotted around in issan, just her dad left, and he gave it all to her last year, suppose i should get married really, get my name on some of it, or something like that . .  .

----------


## Norton

> get my name on some of it, or something like that . . .


Unfortunately, laws of Thailand prevent foreigners (assuming you are) from having land in their name.

----------


## hillbilly

You guys worry to much about owning land.

Here is a different look on the issue.

I have a daughter. According to Thai law the dad has 1st dibs on the kid. Think it through.

----------


## Texpat

How much you reckon you can get for the kid?  :Wink:

----------


## Bluecat

> You guys worry to much about owning land.


Indeed they do.
And also about having no long term visa even if married with a Thai.
Basically having no rights.
...
People just worry too much... :Smile:

----------


## jte

My wife had 10 Rai when we met. She now has a little over 17 . She is saving to build a house be got side tracked buying a truck. We haven't been back to Thailand in 18 months..But we have a truck to drive when we do (hows that for Thai logic). By the way she works as a nail tech and buys her own land and truck and house (soon I think)
Jim

----------


## Claus31000

We got about 60 Rai in my wife's mothers name....had it long before i came in play....we also "rent" about 40 rai more .......we are just outside lamplaimat.....in the Buriram province.....
On some of our own we grow rice.about 10 rai and on the rented 40 rai....about 25 rai is eucalyptus trees....then we have some big ponds ...banana trees , mango trees and some laid out as grass for our cows to eat.....


Claus

----------


## altern8life

> ...
> I guess her family had more land when she was a kid but her father lost it to drinking or something like that. I hope to get her back to 25 rai in the future. Land out where we are goes for 40-50 k a rai. Seems expensive to me but I haven't looked into much. Every so often we buy a small piece usually when someone comes looking to sell it.



That's about right for land not near a road in the Rattanaburi area. Same number I hear all the time. Their argument is that the land is full chanot'ed, and therefore deserving of a king's ransom. The most ridiculous number I heard on Saturday. Some joker wanted a cool 2 million for about 27 rai because it was adjoining the village. Not even on the road mind you (which are all dirt in that area anyway), just adjoining the village so the poor Issan folks didn't have to walk far in the heat.

Absolutely absurd IMHO, but other crazy farangs have paid it, so now everyone demands it.

I myself, have told my wife that if she wants land, she'll have to move to a new area of Thailand that hasn't yet been spoiled. Not many left, but we're still searching.

I *might* pay 40 - 50k for land with adequate rain near a natural water source and loamy soil. No way for the kaolinite clays of Rattanaburi. Forget it.

For the poll, my wife technically owns about 26 rai, and another 12 rai which has been placed as collateral by her brother and sister for a loan. This will never be paid back of course, and since they are still farming it, and you can't force off a family member, this can only be used as leverage for not providing them more money in the future. I don't really consider this land as such.

----------


## Carnwadrick

My wife has 1 rai in the village and 2 rai by the river, we just did a handshake deal to buy 2 more rai next to the 2 rai from her sister for 100,000bht we're next to paved road with electricity and 200 metres from a high school so I think we got a good deal..will start on the other sisters and brother next..the parents own about 50 rai and whoever looks after them will probably inherit the land...wife insists I add a guest house when I build our house..she is looking ahead..Oh this is about 30 clicks north/west of Si Sa Khet

----------


## mrsquirrel

85 wa in Chacheongsao. Maybe sold off soon.

A sly smile tells me that she has more hidden away that I don't know about. Her old dear has a few here and there. With any luck the missus will get it rather than the useless siblings.

----------


## pompeybloke

Bought 14 rai earlier on this year in my son's name, wife's guarantor til he's 20 years old, between Buriram and Nang Rong, 32k per rai. Also rented on a 2 year lease another 20k nearby, 50k interest free loan given , chanote held as security.

oi can't read and oi can't wroite but that don't really ma err, cos oi cum for the oil of woit n oi can droive a tracterr.

Curious to know where buriramboy is located as we could be neighbours... 


cheers

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> Curious to know where buriramboy is located as we could be neighbours.


Pattaya?

Tiscar & Dalton are around Burriram.

----------


## xen

My wife and i paid for 3 blocks in Ban Phe. Intention  was to retire to LOS and grow pitcher plants etc for the exotic export market. My mother inlaw then decided to build the ugliest, most envirionmentally unfriendly , Farung unfriendly , sloppiest built McShack  I have ever seen . Took half the land and absolutly destroyed any purpose in pursuing our original plans . The land was in her name .

----------


## Norton

> The land was in her name .


And the money to build the house came from? :Confused:

----------


## Lambik

My wife has 2 Rai in Korat, on her name, she inherit it, was before our wedding.

----------


## lom

> Took half the land and absolutly destroyed any purpose in pursuing our original plans . The land was in her name .


Prolly a misunderstanding on your side regarding usage of the land and for whom it was bought. Classic newbie mistake!

----------


## good2bhappy

> I have a daughter. According to Thai law the dad has 1st dibs on the kid. Think it through.


But if your wife or who ever is the gaurdian was to die before your child reached the age of majority think then who would get the land!
Have you written a will?

----------


## MeMock

edited.

----------


## xen

No misunderstanding. My wife did her duty in providing for the welfare of her mother. Just pissed off that she squandered an opportunity for everybody (my wife, me, and me dear ol mum in law)to have a place to slowly slip into the sunset together in a place that is comfortable , well built and not a ferkin eyesore  .

----------


## Scottish Gary

I have been offered the chance to buy 40 rai in Kamphaeng Phet.
I fancy owning some land in LOS but haven't got a clue what to do with it if i do buy it. It currently gets rented out to some local Thai farmers who grow potatoes.

----------


## Rattanaburi

^well, as a foreigner you can't buy it but if you are married to a Thai you may be able to. What's the price for 40rai up thataway?

----------


## pompeybloke

Bought 10 Rai last week near Buriram in my second son's name, his mum as guarantor. Alien beings like us can't own precious Thai land but there's one, just one man between 2 land registry offices, Buriram and Nang Rong (and he's in Buriram) who was prepared to sort out the paperwork to my liking....Had to be in my lads' names.

Softened the request and got quick efficient service with 2,000 baht bakshish hidden in the envelope with my son's birth cert. !0 rai cost 280k, near the main road and a bargain. Going rate I hear can go up to 40k per rai depending on factors like location, elec connection, soil quality, water accessibility.

----------


## Scottish Gary

> ^well, as a foreigner you can't buy it but if you are married to a Thai you may be able to. What's the price for 40rai up that away?


 Sorry, i should have said my Thai wife been offered the chance to buy.The seller is asking for 970'000 baht.
The seller is actually the Siam Bank who repossessed the land of her cousin after he borrowed money using the land as collateral then couldn't pay his debts.

----------


## Nawty

Is this a trick poll, put up by the guvernemnt to catch all the foreigners out with land via nominees ??

----------


## Rural Surin

Well let's see...we've approx. some 260 rai including the "home" property. Scattered, but rather condensed with the surrounding sub-district. Rice, 7 varieties of fruit, cashews, 2 dozen varieties of market veges {depending on the cycle}, substantial egg farm, far too many buffalo and domestic brahmas, handful of "watch-geese" {they're just around to make trouble}. We would like to start up oil palm if it's agreeable with the market.

----------


## Knob Gobbler

Only 75 rai in my wife's name at the moment, we just sold 15 rai a few months ago - lucky really as we sold it for a very nice wedge just before the rubber prices crashed.

----------


## MUSTY

Wife's land 8 Rai, 280 k baht in 2006. 40 minutes north east of Khon Kaen.
Land passed on to father in law. He sold when he was young and I bought it back to the family when I came onto the scene.

Rice, vegetables, bananas, turkeys, chooks etc.  Keeps the in laws self sufficent.
Just finished the 'Sabang 2'  (version of Sabang's house - same builder - original thread -Building for Dummies, or similar)  3 bedrooms, 2 kitchens, 2 bathrooms - red brick, rendered, tiled. 140 odd square meters. 1.15 million baht.

Wife is paying me back as per deal.  I paid for her education and training.  Currently she is the newest supervisor at a local grocery outlet and going strong.

Just finished rice harvest of 4 rai with a yield of 150 buckets (approx. 15-17 kg a bucket at end product)

----------


## Dean

1.5 rai where my main house is located and 1 rai, about 25 minutes away, where we grow teak, coconut and banana trees, and have a pond that I re-stocked and built a "cabin" in front of it.

----------


## babababored

ive got 12 rai all in my daughters name. cause i trust my daughter not the thieving bitch i married

----------


## Bung

About 11 Rai. 4 was given to the wife when she was young and the rest we bought off her sisters who were also given land from the mum mainly to stop any chance of them selling it to someone we don't know and them building a pig farm right next to us. Built our house right in the middle of it and surrounded by trees, teak, some fruit tree I can't remember the name of (like grapefruits and stuff I palnted, mangoes etc. neighbours are a uncle on one side (who likes to cruise around with his shot gun slung over his shoulder- I buy him rounds to let off now and again just to let people know he has a big gun  :Smile:  ) and a aunties boy friend. All good folk. About 2 k's out of the village.

----------


## kingwilly

> ^ this thread kind of assumes that all of us are married to thais and would be foolish enough to buy land in their name.


actually it's more of a show off type of thread. 

may as well change the thread and poll to 

"How rich are you?"

or

"My wife has lots of money which means she is a good girl and not an xpattaya cum gargling xwhore, really!"

----------


## Nawty

I did not know they gargled with it...hard enough to get em to swallow...how do you get em to gargle it ?

----------


## nevets

We have 9 1/2 rai in Phetchaburi in the wifes name and grow banana and veg,land around here is about 120,000 bhart a rai with irigation klongs along side and leccy. we are 1/2 inland from cha-am its very nice and all Thai not many farang allthough we get some through sometime. :St George:

----------


## Rattanaburi

^Sounds nice.

----------


## Loy Toy

> actually it's more of a show off type of thread. may as well change the thread and poll to "How rich are you?" or "My wife has lots of money which means she is a good girl and not an xpattaya cum gargling xwhore, really!"


Not at all Willy and I thought about posting twice here.

Then again the OP question was asked and why wouldn't anyone want to answer the question openly and honestly.

Based upon some other posters opinions here to answer in the affirmative opens you up to ridicule. 

With regard to the land my family has I can confirm my wife and I worked our cotton socks off and to get to where we are today.No hand out and or gifts!

Ironically a lot of others could have had the same if they hadn't pissed their wealth up against a wall.

----------


## who

> My wife owns only the land our house is on, about 2.5 rai. It's the size and shape of a football field and more than enough for me to take care of with more than 125 trees (mostly lam yai)
> 
> Land is a funny thing. You might think 45K/rai is expensive, but put that rai near city water or main electric, and it will double. Put it within 25K of a Ampur and it will double again. Near a Muang (pick one) and it pushes a million. 
> 
> We're about a km from the Mekong River and the fields here are generally wet 8 months a year. They pump water from the river. We're right on the edge of pumping profitability and generally see green on one side of the highway and brown on the other. That's another obvious spike in price.
> 
> I don't want any more land unless I can buy it adjacent to, or very close to our current plot. I come from a long line of non-farming stock and don't intend to start now.


.
My Thai partner and I own land on the edge of a town in Issan.  We increased the value of the land by: bribing the head of the electricity department to run power out past our house (then connecting to it).  Bribing the telephone co chief to run the lines past our place and finally, bribed the road boss to widen, grade and partially gravel the road.  The amounts were: 6,000; 4,000 and 9,000.  I know we did the right thing because very soon thereafter 2 different Chinese from the town bought land nearby.

Good luck.

----------


## who

> My wife owns only the land our house is on, about 2.5 rai. It's the size and shape of a football field and more than enough for me to take care of with more than 125 trees (mostly lam yai)
> 
> Land is a funny thing. You might think 45K/rai is expensive, but put that rai near city water or main electric, and it will double. Put it within 25K of a Ampur and it will double again. Near a Muang (pick one) and it pushes a million. 
> 
> We're about a km from the Mekong River and the fields here are generally wet 8 months a year. They pump water from the river. We're right on the edge of pumping profitability and generally see green on one side of the highway and brown on the other. That's another obvious spike in price.
> 
> I don't want any more land unless I can buy it adjacent to, or very close to our current plot. I come from a long line of non-farming stock and don't intend to start now.


.
My Thai partner and I own land on the edge of a town in Issan. We increased the value of the land by: bribing the head of the electricity department to run power out past our house (then connecting to it). Bribing the telephone co chief to run the lines past our place and finally, bribed the road boss to widen, grade and partially gravel the road. The amounts were: 6,000; 4,000 and 9,000. I know we did the right thing because very soon thereafter 2 different Chinese from the town bought land nearby.

Good luck.

----------


## SEA Traveler

1 rai.  Thats all we needed to build the house and pool and have a garden.  Anything more would require than much more up keep.

----------


## Scottish Gary

The wife and me have 17 Rai in her home town of Kampangphet.
Mostly used for cassava.

----------


## beazalbob69

My wife got about 15 rai from a previous marrige to a Thai. Her parents using it right now to grow tapioca. Her Mom was the only one to keep the land her parents gave to all the children must have been something like 300-400 rai they gave to the kids of that my inlaws still have about 40 rai they grow rice and tapioca. Plus mabey 2 rai the 2 houses are on.

----------


## Jeremia

> Originally Posted by Rattanaburi
> 
> 
> ^well, as a foreigner you can't buy it but if you are married to a Thai you may be able to. What's the price for 40rai up that away?
> 
> 
>  Sorry, i should have said my Thai wife been offered the chance to buy.The seller is asking for 970'000 baht.
> The seller is actually the Siam Bank who repossessed the land of her cousin after he borrowed money using the land as collateral then couldn't pay his debts.


Thats bloody cheap for KPPT...25K per Rai...good farming land seems to go for 35 to 45K...50k if it is fed on both sides by water and near a main road..

As for me; my first bitch of 8 years had  an inherited 100 rai near the entrance to Khao Yai national park  plus another 50 where we lived near KapChoeng..bloody loaded she was.the khao yai land was worth a small thai fortune...bitch!

Now I have moved to near Klong Klung with Mrs Right ( first name Always!) for the past 5 years and we have 15 rai we rent out and will buy another 15 rai soon also for rent out.( This will give a monthly income to pay for electricity bills and beer...).We are also going into mushrooms on 15 rai of her fathers land ( She is currently at her first mushroom class as I type!!)..I also have two studios in Naklua which are lying vacant ( If anybody is interested..hahaha)

----------


## mooncake

together?
hmm.....NONE ::chitown::

----------


## Nawty

[quote=Jeremia;1176832]

As for me; my first bitch of 8 years had an inherited 100 rai near the entrance to Khao Yai national park plus another 50 where we lived near KapChoeng..bloody loaded she was.the khao yai land was worth a small thai fortune...bitch!
quote]


Not a small fortune, a big fortune.

160 rai near the entrance to the NP is for sale for 4mil per rai.....should have stayed married to her.

----------


## nigelandjan

The missus has 10 rai in Ban Pak  with 2 big thai houses on it at the moment ,, along with banana,s  Papayas , coconuts , giant bamboo !! and a lake full of fish and huge water lillies ,, in Feburary next year our new bungalow will begin to emerge on the same plot. There is also some land near the Mekong Phon phisai area not a huge amount rubber tree land .

----------


## Jeremia

[quote=Nawty;1176870]


> As for me; my first bitch of 8 years had an inherited 100 rai near the entrance to Khao Yai national park plus another 50 where we lived near KapChoeng..bloody loaded she was.the khao yai land was worth a small thai fortune...bitch!
> quote]
> 
> 
> Not a small fortune, a big fortune.
> 
> 160 rai near the entrance to the NP is for sale for 4mil per rai.....should have stayed married to her.


Wonder if its hers....???  Still not worth staying married....too many problems..and the more money you have the bigger the problem...I divorced her in Surin and I had a police bodyguard!!

----------


## wefearourdespot

> ^ this post kind of assumes that all of us are married to thais and would be foolish enough to buy land in their name.


if they have been foolish enough to get married in first place, there's no limit to what could follow  :smiley laughing:

----------


## wefearourdespot

> Originally Posted by Blake7
> 
> ^ this thread kind of assumes that all of us are married to thais and would be foolish enough to buy land in their name.
> 
> 
> actually it's more of a show off type of thread. 
> 
> may as well change the thread and poll to 
> 
> ...


You measure wealth on the extension of mud and dust you own in this shithole of a c(o)unt-ry ?  :smiley laughing:

----------


## Jeremia

I know it's bizaare isn't it..I bought my parents council house in a shit hole of a country for 10,000 quid...Some people are now willing to pay more than 300,000 quid for it in a recession!!..In a shit hole of a country!!

----------


## wefearourdespot

> I know it's bizaare isn't it..I bought my parents council house in a shit hole of a country for 10,000 quid...Some people are now willing to pay more than 300,000 quid for it in a recession!!..In a shit hole of a country!!


sell it and invest in something serious

----------


## jandajoy

Talking to the misses last night. She's got a bunch of Rai, rice paddies, given by her Mum. Having no interest she's let Pi Chai look after it, getting an occasional payment, or, as pointed out in a previous thread, a ton of rice.

Anyway, seeking to rationalize our resources she chipped in with this land that she owns.

We check.

Pi Chai has, of course, traded in the papers to the bank, to fund the new ute.

"She who will be obeyed" swears it aint so. but she'll check.

Update......... Pi Chai has gone south and can't be contacted.

"She" has gone to see Mama.

Brothers have been summonsed.

i'm hiding in the bedroom.

We await up dates.

----------


## hillbilly

We now own over 100 acres of rice land. Does this sound good? Well, the downside is that we were planning on a profit of B10,000 per rai. We got B6,000.

Keep in mind that we have a lot of money going out.

Being a farmer here in Thailand is much like it is thoughout the world. Some years are good and some not so good.

----------


## Drummondbkk

> 36 rai in my 4 year old daughters name, about 30kms outside Buriram, land used to be a paddy field but converted it to rubber trees over 2 years ago.


I would double check if I were you. Land cannot be held by a four year old.

----------


## buriramboy

> Originally Posted by buriramboy
> 
> 
> 36 rai in my 4 year old daughters name, about 30kms outside Buriram, land used to be a paddy field but converted it to rubber trees over 2 years ago.
> 
> 
> I would double check if I were you. Land cannot be held by a four year old.


I believe the law may have changed over the years since the land was transferred to my daughters name from her grandmothers, but you could put land in kids names back then no problem.

----------


## English Noodles

My Mrs doesnt have any land. her father sold the land he had promised her earlier this year.

----------


## pompeybloke

> Originally Posted by Drummondbkk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by buriramboy
> ...


I've bought 2 chunks of farmland in previous years and a double plot in Buriram town to build a house on this year all in my nippers' names BUT with their mum as guarantor. 

Reliably informed that any intention to mortgage or sell the land before our boys reach maturity would be extremely difficult as long as I'm holding the Chanotes. 

Any underhand move claiming loss of Chanotes would require public notice for a period of time, 3 months I think, but even if that passed by without notice ( which is highly unlikely as I'm personal with this bigwig who oversees and owns large chunks of the city), an application through the courts would be required to free the Chanotes up for mortgaging or whatever, so feel sated as one can be in LOS.

Not suggesting their mum would do such a thing, but who knows? 

Putting the Chanotes into my boys' names wasn't straight forward, Nang Rong registry gave a blank 'no', but Buriram agreed once pushed to by the local big man I purchased from.....A case of 'who you know'. A little bakshish was handed over to sort it smoothly and quickly. 

Bottom line is, it's for my children so worth the risk. no fixed rules with namings on the Chanots except that us farang aliens aren't 'in'.

----------


## Boon Mee

> Talking to the misses last night. She's got a bunch of Rai, rice paddies, given by her Mum. Having no interest she's let Pi Chai look after it, getting an occasional payment, or, as pointed out in a previous thread, *a ton of rice.*


It was a _very_ good year for the best Jasmine Rice from Sisaket.  My brothers-in-law gave the missus several big sacks which will keep us going through the lean times.  Rice from over in that part of LOS is a whole lot better than the crap they grow in Suphanburi.  In fact, my neighbor(s) who are all Chaa Naa have told me all their rice goes to Ethopia as most Thais don't eat it...

----------


## English Noodles

^LOL.

----------


## smeden

girlfriend and family have  ca  10 to 12 rai but whith a bit of  money and some investigasion maybe the land give some more money      ::chitown:: so when i am in thailand i can  sit in the willage just look hov my investmment is      :Smile:

----------


## kfjvkjvk

No need to go all the way to the village to check on your investment, here's a preview for you.

----------


## smeden

> No need to go all the way to the village to check on your investment, here's a preview for you.


any way i enjoy staieng  in the willage whith my ideas people se it works    :Smile:

----------

